# Why is safe rider fee included in my gross income?



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

WTF? $810.00 SRF (since I started in Aug 2014) that went straight to Fu..ing UBER, and I pay taxes on it? I've done 1,428 trips, why is it only $810.00? Their payment breakdown always seem inconsistent and sketchy.
What about their 20% that's included in my 1099?
Now, I am not well-versed on the tax thing. Maybe I can deduct all of this?
Please calm me down.
Thanks


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes you deduct all of it. The 1099K you got is a total of all credit card transactions assigned to you. Not necessarily your total income. If you want to make it simeple you can just add up all your deposits and just claim that as your income. Then don't worry about SRF or Commissions Etc.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber is not selling anything to the rider. They are the collection service for what you the driver sells to the rider.

The only customers Uber has are drivers. The riders are just users of Uber's app.


----------



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Yes you deduct all of it. The 1099K you got is a total of all credit card transactions assigned to you. Not necessarily your total income. If you want to make it simeple you can just add up all your deposits and just claim that as your income. Then don't worry about SRF or Commissions Etc.


Thanks. My wife did all the taxes for years. Now that I'm divorced...hahaha
More of my questions answered here: ********************/blog_posts/read-uber-1099
Thanks!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

@Walkersm is 100% correct. All you need to report to the IRS is your *net* income. That is, only report the total deposits from Uber. Do not go through the accounting gymnastics of reporting gross income then deducting the Uber expenses. Just report the net. That's all the IRS gives a shit about anyway.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

amp man said:


> WTF? $810.00 SRF (since I started in Aug 2014) that went straight to Fu..ing UBER, and I pay taxes on it? I've done 1,428 trips, why is it only $810.00? Their payment breakdown always seem inconsistent and sketchy.
> What about their 20% that's included in my 1099?
> Now, I am not well-versed on the tax thing. Maybe I can deduct all of this?
> Please calm me down.
> Thanks


Uber is a technology company. It's a write off as professional services


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> OK *this post* explains the 1099 situation with Uber. They post BOTH the gross income and expenses (like the safe ride fee) it's up to you to fill in the right spots on your tax form to deduct the listed expenses , etc. Use turbotax for business or something similar


I took this up with my tax CPA. You do not need to report gross then make deductions on Schedule C. You get the exact same result if you simply report net earnings as taxable income.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

It's a way for FUber to get an extra dollar out of the rider. 
Total gross fare(in most markets includes the $1, but not in all markets)
FUber then gives you a free $1 bill, then takes it right back to offset the extra $1 income. 
Thus, you can then deduct all FUber fees, which negates the extra income.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> It's a way for FUber to get an extra dollar out of the rider.
> Total gross fare(in most markets includes the $1, but not in all markets)
> FUber then gives you a free $1 bill, then takes it right back to offset the extra $1 income.
> Thus, you can then deduct all FUber fees, which negates the extra income.


For tax purposes, just report the net deposits. But don't forget to take 57 cents per mile deduction.


----------



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone, for going out of your way to educate me on this matter.
Feels like I'm part of a caring community.
Cheers!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

amp man said:


> Thanks everyone, for going out of your way to educate me on this matter.
> Feels like I'm part of a caring community.
> Cheers!


Yeah, we're a pretty good group here. There are, of course, a few sore heads in any group. @BlkGeep and @scrurbscrud come to mind, but they're harmless and silly. Don't take their comments and advice too seriously. They're good chaps, just a little grumpy.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Yeah, we're a pretty good group here. There, of course, a few sore heads in any group. @BlkGeep and @scrurbscrud come to mind, but they're harmless and silly. Don't take their comments and advice too seriously. They're good chaps, just a little grumpy.


And Desert Driver likes to drive little children around in his ride, especially when not accompanied by adults.


----------



## Cleveland Josh (Apr 3, 2015)

Does car cleaning and cleaning supplies count against mileage or should I track that stuff as separate expenses?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Cleveland Josh said:


> Does car cleaning and cleaning supplies count against mileage or should I track that stuff as separate expenses?


That's maintenance. It's included in your mileage tracking.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

For a moment there I thought scrurbscrud returned.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> For a moment there I thought scrurbscrud returned.


Whatever happened to that bloke? I liked him/her.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Some have said that you can simply report the total of your deposits as your income. Mathematically, that is correct. The problem is that it might raise a red flag with the IRS since your gross number will be less than the number that Uber has reported to both you and the IRS on the 1099.

Too bad that Uber feels that they can claim to be simply a credit card processing firm, which is the reason they report all the charges on a 1099k. It is just another way they think can claim not to be a transportation company, despite the overwhelming amount of evidence to the contrary.


----------

